# trolling line



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Whats everyone using for line on their trolling setups? I have 80# powerpro on mine, It works well, but between tangles and losing a couple of fish on board rods I am thinking the stretch and cheapness of mono might be a better option?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I prefer mono, I use mine on st Clair as well so I run 40lb it helps with board releases as well. I catch more on my mono setups as well for whatever reason.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I use 80 Suffix. I have short 18" flouro leaders, and I don't really like them. I think I'm going to make my own in the offseason, and I think I'm going to use 100lb mono and make them 3' long.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I use 80lb 36 inch in Ohio 6 ft on Clair


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

80# Power Pro

If you're really into it, Gregg Thomas who guides Cave Run and LSC swears by wire line.






Not something I'm into since I don't really have dedicated trolling gear, but interesting to say the least.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

LoramieFish12 said:


> 80# Power Pro
> 
> If you're really into it, Gregg Thomas who guides Cave Run and LSC swears by wire line.
> 
> ...


the regular joe blow dont need a wire setup.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I used wire for walleye and thought it was a pain in the ass. I can't imagine using it for Musky.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Legend killer said:


> the regular joe blow dont need a wire setup.


agreed


----------

